# replacement glass top for a 90g bowfront



## mitko1994 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I have a 90g bowfront that had a 2 piece glass lid but during one of my water changes I was stupid enough to drop one of them on the floor and you know the rest. At first I thought it would be ok with one of the pieces assuming evaporation would be the only thing but after having a few fish jump to their deaths I realized I need a replacement. My question is if you guys know a place where I can take the part of the lid I have so they can use it as a mold and cut a replacement. Although my tank is 90g my lid is meant for 72g bows but it fits perfectly. I bought if from BAs for $75 which seemed like a ridiculous price but I got it anyways, however now that I need a replacement I don't really want to spend another $75 for another 2 piece cover. I have seen vids on youtube of people suggesting Lowe's as a glass cutting place, but I'm not sure if they will be able to cut glass in a way to match the curve of the other piece. Any ideas or suggestions of where I could get a replacement piece for my lid would be helpful.

Thanks in advance


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

You have one I can copy? If so, i can make you one from plexi. I have done one before. Theirs was a full one piece curved piece.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

